
Ring reportedly gave employees access to customer video feeds - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/10/ring-gave-employees-access-customer-video-feeds/
======
Deimorz
This is just blogspam, source article is here (with a large discussion):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18876114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18876114)

------
ZoomZoomZoom
Ok, the title got me confused for a moment. It's not _that_ Ring. GNU Ring is
fine and was just recently rebranded as Jami for reasons unknown.

[https://jami.net/](https://jami.net/)

